
Deep-Learning Machine Listens to Bach, Then Writes Its Own Music - tn13
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603137/deep-learning-machine-listens-to-bach-then-writes-its-own-music-in-the-same-style/
======
dkonofalski
I really enjoy computer generated music and art simply because it plants the
possibility in my head that we could eventually experience more music or art
from an artist that's been dead for a long time. If a computer can "learn"
what made Bach Bach ( _giggle_ ), then maybe the thought processes that
developed what we consider to be genius can be used to continue that legacy in
new and different ways. Especially when people who are considered
professionals have a difficult time distinguishing between the original and
the computer creation, it's a weird, enticing territory we're getting into.

------
adamnemecek
here's the source code

[https://github.com/SonyCSL-Paris/DeepBach](https://github.com/SonyCSL-
Paris/DeepBach)

